# migrate to US



## JHeleven (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there my wife and I r living in NZ now and we r planing to migrate to America; we would like to know:
do we need a visa?
do we need a work visa?
or any other info which can make our plan more secure???

many thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JHeleven said:


> Hi there my wife and I r living in NZ now and we r planing to migrate to America; we would like to know:
> do we need a visa?
> do we need a work visa?
> or any other info which can make our plan more secure???
> ...


Yes you'll need a visa except for a tourist visit of up to 90 days.

There is no generic "work visa". Generally, visas based on your employment skills require a sponsor and are of a level requiring a degree and higher. They are not easy to obtain.

You'll have to produce a little more info than that. US immigration consists of very narrow cracks. If you fit in one fine; if not, forget it.

The basic routes are family, skills, $$$ or diversity visa.


----------



## JHeleven (Jul 1, 2009)

*Thank u for the info*

Thank u mate

I am a skilled shoemaker and repairer since 1983, but i am not that old though  just 38 years old, we r having a shoe repairs shop in NZ right now. My wife has an interior design degree, Cisco networking diploma, and so many other certificates... also she is an skilled hairdresser and expert in this job. we have so many family over there. we want to sell our shop and belonging and move on...

Do u think these will help????

many thanks 




Fatbrit said:


> Yes you'll need a visa except for a tourist visit of up to 90 days.
> 
> There is no generic "work visa". Generally, visas based on your employment skills require a sponsor and are of a level requiring a degree and higher. They are not easy to obtain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JHeleven said:


> Do u think these will help????


You're not going to be sponsored for your employment skills, I'm afraid.

Try the diversity visa, which opens this autumn @ Electronic Diversity. It's an outside chance....but a chance nevertheless.

Beyond that, moving here is going to cost you $$$ to secure status. $250k and up for the so-so visa; $500k and up for a direct green card.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

JHeleven said:


> Thank u mate
> 
> I am a skilled shoemaker and repairer since 1983, but i am not that old though  just 38 years old, we r having a shoe repairs shop in NZ right now. My wife has an interior design degree, Cisco networking diploma, and so many other certificates... also she is an skilled hairdresser and expert in this job. we have so many family over there. we want to sell our shop and belonging and move on...
> 
> ...


You mention family in the USA. What relationship are they?


----------



## JHeleven (Jul 1, 2009)

*Moving*

Thank u for the tip????

So, but what u r saying is, that not possible for us to come there anyhow??? or is not worth trying???? 
we r really want to go from here.... all of our immediate family are in Europe... I have my far away relative there and my wife has all her cousins there, non of us has any immediate family there.
so if we try that 90 days visa can we get extended visa over there, maybe this is the easy way??? yes??? however many thanks for the info u r the rock


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JHeleven said:


> Thank u for the tip????
> 
> So, but what u r saying is, that not possible for us to come there anyhow??? or is not worth trying????
> we r really want to go from here.... all of our immediate family are in Europe... I have my far away relative there and my wife has all her cousins there, non of us has any immediate family there.
> so if we try that 90 days visa can we get extended visa over there, maybe this is the easy way??? yes??? however many thanks for the info u r the rock


Only you can decide what's worth trying and what isn't. You've not written anything so far that make me think you have any chance of moving to the US. The DV is your best bet so far..........if you're eligible.

The 90-day VWP cannot be extended. Visa's can only be applied for outside the country. A VWP entry cannot be changed to any other status (except immediate relative which is irrelevant in your case).


----------



## JHeleven (Jul 1, 2009)

Dear stranger

Thank u for ur helpful advice, because we needed more info so we got an appointment with the US consular, to talk about our options. I will keep u posted if any changes happened.

chero 
JH


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi there: Fatbrit is right..it's really difficult and VERY expensive and it takes a LONG time to organize everything even for those who qualify. If you do not have an immediate family member to sponsor you, you'll have great difficulty immigrating to the USA. And "sponsoring" means taking legal and financial responsibility for the "sponsoree", so it's not likely that will happen. Go to www.uscis.gov for immigration info.


----------

